# Does Made in the U.S.A matter to you?



## CoastProductsUS (Jul 19, 2011)

For US Companies, the decision to manufacture overseas has long seemed a no-brainer. Labor costs in China and other developing nations have been so cheap that as recently as two or three years ago, anyone who refused to offshore was viewed as a dinosaur, certain to go extinct as bolder companies built the future in Asia. But stamping out products in Guangdong Province is no longer the bargain it once was, and US manufacturing is no longer as expensive. As the equation has begun to balance out, companies—particularly the small to medium-size businesses that make up the innovative guts of America’s industry—are taking a long, hard look at the downsides of extending their supply chains to the other side of the planet.











Here at Coast it has never been a question of quantity, our focus has always been quality. If you're willing to sacrifice the quality, cheapen the materials used, and support another growing global economy other than the U.S. then the door is open; and most companies have chosen this path. However, the quality of our products here at Coast has long been the backbone of our company for over 60 years, and will continue to be the driving force behind the decisions we make going forward. We are proud to say that 98% of our raw materials are domestic, and 100% of our products are assembled right here in the USA, and we find that our customers, namely the plumbers, DIY'ers, and middle class households of the country appreciate the fact that we are sticking to our guns when it comes to this issue. We all hear it everyday from our politicians; "We've got to bring Manufacturing back to the USA, create jobs, and grow this economy from within". We're on U.S. soil to stay, and will continue to manufacture the highest quality products in the industry without rival. Bottom Line: We're going to continue to Innovate, We're going to continue to create jobs, and We're going to support the economic growth of this Country.


Does Made in America still matter to you?
Call us today if you're tired of settling for poorly manufactured, low quality knock offs from overseas!

We now sell direct to the industry; No more wholesales, distributors, or middle man. We can build the parts you need, that is, if we don't already. 

Ask me for a sample of our Plumber Direct Pricing- Message Me

Coast Products USA
(850) 235-2090
http://www.coastproductsusa.com
http://www.coastproductsonline.com


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

No.


Why? 


Because it's outlandish expensive if it's built here.


Why? 


American worker wants $43/hour to do semi-skilled labor, which is assinine. 

Then they take off work to get their cars fixed, their ears tucked, to go on vacation. 

Work is not work anymore to a great deal. Work your ass off and deserve the time off.


----------



## CoastProductsUS (Jul 19, 2011)

DUNBAR PLUMBING said:


> No.
> 
> 
> Why?
> ...


So you're saying you'd rather buy and install cheap, low quality materials and parts to save literally a few pennies? We manufacture the parts, maintain the highest standard of quality control, and have some of the most trusted parts in the industry, and have since 1946. We have over 112 different variations in flush and fill valves alone, and our flappers are without rival. 

Guarantee- Coast parts will cost you less, and your customers will appreciate the fact that you support the U.S. economy, by installing Made In USA parts.

http://www.coastproductsonline.com - just take a look


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

CoastProductsUS said:


> So you're saying you'd rather buy and install cheap, low quality materials and parts to save literally a few pennies? We manufacture the parts, maintain the highest standard of quality control, and have some of the most trusted parts in the industry, and have since 1946. We have over 112 different variations in flush and fill valves alone, and our flappers are without rival.
> 
> Guarantee- Coast parts will cost you less, and your customers will appreciate the fact that you support the U.S. economy, by installing Made In USA parts.
> 
> http://www.coastproductsonline.com - just take a look


 

Look I've been to your website already. You're going to have a very hard time just selling toilet repair parts. I can't find a mansfield 160 flush valve seal on there. There's probably 5000 of those toilets in my area.

Less isn't the futile marking you need to achieve; you need to hit the targets where I'm at, where I shop, on the go, as I may.

I've been in the profession 25+ years and haven't heard of your products, it's not in the circle of the plumbers and companies that sell wholesale. That's why you're here.


The parts you're selling don't need to last forever, it's an already degreed expectation they don't last due to the water conditions presented. 

If I buy over the internet, only best deals are bulk, in volume... but never in a need-it-now convenience when I stop by Ace or one of a few local supply houses.

Just me mentioning Ace means I pay an exuberant price higher than what I could if I bought one from you.

You know that and so do I.

But I don't want 19 different trip levers weighing down my service truck, getting dull inside the plastic bags from vibration. 

I keep a few, no more. Usually a long chrome lever with brass arm, and the notorious mansfield trip lever that breaks when the 160 flush valve seal becomes concave and suctions the flush valve tower.

West coast flappers are a dime a dozen, so are the Korky red flappers, a tried and true flapper on most retrofits.


On Kohler, damned if I ever retrofit one of those. OEM always goes back in a Kohler, sometimes you can fake a 'other' brand on a sterling.

This world is about the NOW. I wish I had better news. 

Where on earth is the 400A in your lineup? It's the most used fill valve upon manufactures and plumbers for fill valve replacement and in the new toilets.


----------



## PeckPlumbing (Mar 19, 2011)

To us it matters. Time and time again we have replaced faulty parts 'made in china'. We are willing to spend a little more to get some quality control. Most of our customers are willing to spend a little more also to gain longer lifespan from the product. Over the last few months we have started using a lot more USA products. 

I do however have to give special thanks to wolverine brass for making it easy to identify parts made here in the US while ordering.

Isn't there a saying 'do it cheap, do it twice'? Its true, I'm tired of replacing parts that are only 5 years old.


----------



## PeckPlumbing (Mar 19, 2011)

DUNBAR PLUMBING said:


> Where on earth is the 400A in your lineup? It's the most used fill valve upon manufactures and plumbers for fill valve replacement and in the new toilets.


The 400 is made in mexico.

Coast has been around for a long time...


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

I regularly use the Coast blue flappers. Love 'em. I don't so much care if the product is made in Japan, or Timbuktu as long as it is quality. I like heavy brass quality parts. Some customers are willing to pay a little extra for quality. For the other customers who don't have alot of money, I'll offer a plastic part. Giving options is better than only having 1 replacement part, in my opinion.


----------



## CoastProductsUS (Jul 19, 2011)

DUNBAR PLUMBING said:


> Look I've been to your website already. You're going to have a very hard time just selling toilet repair parts. I can't find a mansfield 160 flush valve seal on there. There's probably 5000 of those toilets in my area.
> 
> Less isn't the futile marking you need to achieve; you need to hit the targets where I'm at, where I shop, on the go, as I may.
> 
> ...


I agree it's about the now, absolutely! and to purchase online for most of our plumbers means that they buy in bulk, and the product offerings are completely different than what you see at first glance on the website, what you see is the (retail level), just as there is a Wholesale, OEM, and now for the first time, a manufacturer selling, and building parts for the Plumbing professionals. It's odd that you haven't heard of Coast but the reason you may not have heard of us is because those kohler flappers, we're made by Coast and Kohler put their name on them. 

We're the ones who made the "original equipment" We have over 400,000,000 OEM manufactured parts in circulation, in ceramics like Kohler, Eljer, Toto, American Standard, Crane, UR, Gerber, Mansfield, Peerless, Porcher, ..just to name a few who spec our products for the original equipment.


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

I love your blue flappers. Best you can get. I thought y'all went under a few years back? Thats at least that was the word in the area I was working in.


----------



## plumb nutz (Jan 28, 2011)

Seriously it matters where a product is made, but not everything, not all the time.

I do have to say that the coast flapper is by far superior to anything else out there...


----------



## CoastProductsUS (Jul 19, 2011)

Coast Foundry and Mfg. was actually bought out in 2008 under new management and moved manufacturing facilities to Panama City Beach, FL, because of better manufacturing/shipping opportunities; Under the new name "Coast Products USA" We technically never "left" the scene, just changed names, Still the same Coast, many of the same employees, new Research and Development teams, Engineering, and some very exciting things to come.


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

Aren't we all communicating freely on a computer made from a foreign country?


I don't see anyone complaining about that.


_(cracks a bud light)_


----------



## CoastProductsUS (Jul 19, 2011)

Good Point, the only difference is a Tech company like Apple, or IBM can "purchase" an entire manufacturing facility and control every facet of the operations from quality control to shipping. It's an industry thing. Injection Molding, and Plastics companies simply "outsource" to a manufacturer that's already doing injection molding and plastics, they simply integrate the line with a few alterations, and a different mold stamp. There's no oversight like in the tech industry.


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

CoastProductsUS said:


> Good Point, the only difference is a Tech company like Apple, or IBM can "purchase" an entire manufacturing facility and control every facet of the operations from quality control to shipping. It's an industry thing. Injection Molding, and Plastics companies simply "outsource" to a manufacturer that's already doing injection molding and plastics, they simply integrate the line with a few alterations, and a different mold stamp. There's no oversight like in the tech industry.


 

Hey tell me how you're working the profit line when there's not an american today that works for $1.80 an hour. 


You either have razor thin profits, or you're just slapping the name on a product that has roots in another country.


You do know, you cannot reverse the process of what drives profits up. 

I grant you total confidence that I believe your intentions are correct, but the business model succeeds when the cheapest works its ways through the channels that provides the best profit margins.


I know better than to buy rock bottom.


As long as plumbers are using pex piping and push fit connections, glued water lines, I got a free ticket to do anything in this profession I see fit on the standard that 'it can't be any worse what you're doing' mentality.

I've tried to stay true to reliable goods... it don't pay the bills hoss.

I'm even drinking and I'm still sharp as a f-ing tack. lol


----------



## CoastProductsUS (Jul 19, 2011)

DUNBAR PLUMBING said:


> Hey tell me how you're working the profit line when there's not an american today that works for $1.80 an hour.
> 
> 
> You either have razor thin profits, or you're just slapping the name on a product that has roots in another country.
> ...


If you really want to talk about Manufacturing, Production, and Supply Chains;

Companies are looking to base their decisions on more than just costs. They’re looking to shorten lead times, to reduce the inventory they have to carry. When KPMG International recently asked 196 senior executives to list their top concerns for 2011 and 2012, labor costs ranked below product quality and fluctuations in shipping rates and currency values. And 19 percent of the companies that responded to an October survey by MFG.com, said they had recently brought all or part of their manufacturing back to North America from overseas, up from 12 percent in the first quarter of 2010. This is one reason US factories managed to add 136,000 jobs last year—the first increase in manufacturing employment since 1997.

The US certainly isn’t on the verge of recapturing its past industrial glory, nor can every business benefit by fleeing China. But those that actually build tangible goods should no longer assume that “Made in the USA” is an unaffordable luxury. Unless a company is hell-bent on selling the cheapest goods possible, manufacturing at home makes more sense than it has in a generation.

China’s big manufacturing advantage has been cheap labor, but wages—while still low compared with those in the US—have risen sharply in recent years, And though Chinese workers still earn a fraction of what their American counterparts do, the rising costs of labor there are prompting companies to reevaluate their production strategies.

Once they do, these businesses often realize something profound: China isn’t the great deal they expected. A January 2010 survey found that 44 percent of responders felt they got no benefit from going overseas, while another 7 percent believed that offshoring had actually caused them harm, because of quality and theft of Intellectual Property. 

Stay sharp!


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

This commercial is boring. 








Paul


----------



## CoastProductsUS (Jul 19, 2011)

@Dunbar Plumbing

I hope you the best in business, I wasn't looking for any affirmations of what the Company that I work for does, nor am I trying to convince anyone here to alter the way that they do business. I am simply stating a few facts, and providing some information to a few here that have expressed interest in hearing more about Coast Products' return and the parts that Coast has manufactured that have been in the industry for over 60 years. 

All the best,


----------

